# Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht



## MacJK (15. September 2017)

*Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hallo,

das Gehäuse ist nicht schlecht hat leider ein paar Kinder Krankheiten.

Mir ist bis heute aber noch keines untergekommen welches keine Kinder Krankheiten hatte.

Habt ihr erfahrung mit der Tür ich finde die wird durch die magneten nicht gehalten.

Mein Gehäuse steht auf dem Tisch und sobald ich leicht den Tisch berühre klappert die Tür.

Kennt Ihr das Problem? 

Was habt Ihr gemacht? 

Stärkere Magneten, wenn ja welche?

Danke! für eure erfahrungen oder tips 

Gruß aus dem Norden,
MacJK


----------



## claster17 (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Zieh die Magneten in der Tür ein kleines Stück raus, sodass sie nicht ganz reingeschoben sind. Dadurch wird die Wirkung der Magneten etwas verstärkt. Das hab ich aber erst festgestellt, nachdem ich neue angeblich stärkere Magneten von bequiet erhalten hab.


----------



## Atma (15. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Ich würde dir empfehlen das Problem dem Support von Listan, dem Hersteller hinter der be quiet! Marke zu schildern. Mein Dark Base Pro 900 Orange hatte an der Front auf der rechten Seite neben dem orangen Streifen einen fiesen Kratzer im Plastik, daraufhin habe ich den Support kontaktiert. Im Handbuch ist gut dokumentiert, um welches Bauteil es sich handelt. Musste dem Support nur die Seriennummer mitteilen und schon wurde mrt 1-2 Tage später eine neue (und kratzerfreie) Front zugeschickt.

be quiet! - Serviceanfrage


----------



## MacJK (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Moin, 

die Magneten kann ich nur ausschrauben und nicht verstellen. Aber man kan diese ja tauschen.

Was mir dabei aufgefällt ist ja nicht das die tür aufgeht sondern klappert.

Da frag ich mich ob stärkere Magneten das unterdrücken,e s sind ja nur zwei.

Ich wände mich am Montag mal an den Support.

Gruß,
MacJK


----------



## cerbero (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Das Klappern ist einfach nur Spiel im Scharnier bzw. beim Magneten. (Produktionstoleranzen usw. - Du hast ja auch nichts davon wenn du die Front aufhebeln musst)

Magnet wie empfohlen etwas höher setzen könnte zuumindest das Spiel beim Magneten verhindern. Schraube auf, testweise 1 oder 2 stückchen Papier dahinter, Magnet festmachen -> testen. (Bei Gelegenheit Papier gegen was optisch unauffälliges tauschen.)


----------



## claster17 (16. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Die Magneten in der Tür kann man mit Pinzette aus der verschraubten Plastikhalterung rausziehen (nachdem man sie abgeschraubt hat).


----------



## MacJK (17. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hi das ganze ist ansich zu locker. 

Ich habe mal testweise größere magneten montiert, die tür klappert.

Das liegt am Design. Ich werde wohl polster/filz kleben das solte die tür abfedern. Ich probiere das morgen aus und berichte sobal ich das getestet habe.

Gruß,
MacJK


----------



## MacJK (18. September 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hi, ich hab unten in der Tür ein Tesa-Stripe (kann ich später leichter enfernen) angebracht. Tür schließt einwandfrei und bündig. Und das klappern ist weg!

Danke für die Infos..

Gruß,
MacJK


----------



## zenrunner2049 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

DARK BASE 900 PRO - FRONT-TÜR-PROBLEM
Hallo MacJK ,
.... das wüßte ich auch gerne ... hab dasselbe Problem wie Du ... schade da es leider mein absolutes  Wunsch-Gehäuse - für mein Neues PC-System - ist und sein sollte / mit WaKü usw ...
der 1.te AKT - Das erste Gehäuse kam Ende Oktober 2017. Angeliefert im original-sw-Karton ... kein Schutz-Karton darüber ... und schon leicht lediert .... Rüttel-Test - Hörprobe > die Glasscheibe hatte den DHL-Transport
anscheinlich überstanden ...ausgepackt ... Glasscheibe ok- aber keine Schutz-Folie auf der Glas-Scheibe  (bei vielen Herstellern heute Standart ) ... keine Kratzer ... > Zubehör-Check > alles da, nur der kl. längliche Karton der LED-Leisten war geknickt ...
und etwas gebogen ... im Boden-Bereich fehlte ein grauer Gummi-Puffer der Netzteil-Entkopplung  >.... Front-Tür auf und Kontrolle der beiden Staub-Filter ...alles ok. ... Tür zu gedrückt -klack - "einrast" Geräusch ... aber die Tür wurde von den Magneten
nicht in -Tür-ZU-Position gehalten  und "klapperte" - mehrere Versuche ... Tür -AUF > Tür-ZU > kein Erfolg ... so langsam kamen mir erste Zweifel ... machte ich einen Bedienungs-Fehler ? ... Handbuch ... eventuell noch Zusatz-Gummi-Puffer anzubringen ?
.... natürlich nicht .... > dann setzte Phase 2 ein .... >> das kriegen wir schon hin ... << alle möglichen Dämpfungs-Utensilien zusammen gesucht ... Gummi-Dichtungen /Filz-Untersetzer/etc. ....>  nach ca. 1 Std .... wußte ich dann , daß alle weiteren Versuche
scheitern würden ... ich hatte zwar das "klappern" etwas verringern können - doch letztlich lag es tatsächlich an den Magneten - die wohl augenscheinlich zu kraftlos sind, um die Front-Tür in "Tür-ZU"-Position - zu arretieren.  !! .... Wat nu ...??? ...
Phase 2 : ... der BeQuiet-Support ... E-Mail an LISTAN ... Beschreibung des Problems .... Antwort dauerte mir zu lange > Telefon-Anruf > nach ein paar Versuchen kam ich durch > ein unheimlich netter Supporter hörte sich mein Problem an - fand dann auch meine E-Mail .... so so .... die Front-Tür klappert ... ich sollte doch mal genau Beschreiben, wo das Problem liegt .... gesagt getan ....> ist die Tür den verzogen ? ....sehe ich nicht ....  nettes BlaBla ... hin und her ....>> vielleicht könnten es ja vielleicht etwas zu schwache Magneten sein .... das könnte schon mal vorkommen .... kein Problem >> ... ich schicke Ihnen Neue stärkere Magneten .... meine Laune besserte sich etwas .... Hoffnung keimte auf .... ist bestimmt nur so eine Dumme Kleinigkeit .... 
Phase 3 :  >> nach 2 Tagen wurden die Neuen-Stärkeren- Magneten-4-Stck /...  geliefert ...  und nu ..... ein normaler End-Kunde macht sich ans Werk ....  
.... die demontage eines ( Highlites deutscher Entwicklung - ein PC-PREMIUM-Gehäuse .... im Wert von ca. 200,00 € ) .... um das Problem ... der nicht richtig schließenden /und klappernden Front-Tür - mithilfe der "Neuen"-Magneten ..... endlich zu lösen ....
>> Stutz ... und wie gehts jetzt weiter - von Listan gab es leider keine Anleitung - >> es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten ->>  2-Magnet-Halterungen in der Frontlappe - Oben und Unten / oder 2-Magnet-Halterungen-verbaut im abnehmbaren Gehäuse-Chasis-Front-Rahmen   
 .... >> in die Front-Tür-Halterungen passen die Neuen Magneten nicht rein - zu breit ... >> also Front-Chasis ab ... und jetzt wird es richtig fummelig, um an die versteckt verbauten Rahmen-Magnet-Halterungen zu kommen ... endlich geschafft ... Halterungen ausgebaut ... aber wie die festsitzenden kleinen Magneten heraus bekommen ... Pinzette -Schraubenzieher - Magnete  .... nach ca. 20 Min. hatte ich endlich den Dreh raus - man sollte da sehr vorsichtig rumexperimentieren,  um nicht das Plastik der Magnet-Halterungen zu Beschädigen ... >> Magnete gewechselt ... Rückbau >  und ....  ???  - NIX .... totaler Frust ...!!! ... selbst die angeblich stärkeren Magneten, brachten bei meinem Gehäuse keine Verbesserung - die Magneten halten die Front-Tür nicht in Position und damit klappert die Front-Tür auch weiterhin .... 
                                                                                                                 Fazit :  die ganze Aktion - AUS und Einbau der Magneten dauert ca. 1 Stunde (Nicht-Profi) ... ohne ein Anleitung 
Phase 4:   
Reklamation bei meinem Versand-Händler .... der Grosse .... (anstandslos ) -  >> Gehäuse wieder ordentlich verpacken - und das ca. 15 KG - Gehäuse zum nächsten DHL-Paket-Shop bringen .... geschafft ... Alles wird gut ..... 
>> Tipp für ältere oder nicht mobile Kunden ... man kann das Monster auch von DHL abholen lassen .... (Online beantragen - kostet 3,00 € -Bezahlung mit PayPal )
Phase 5 :
.... das Neue-Ersatz-Gehäuse trifft ein .... die Spannung wächst ....  und ....  

>>>> Front-Tür schließt wieder nicht richtig - es macht "klack" ... aber die Tür bleibt nicht in Position - nicht fixiert oder gehalten von den Magneten und klappert wieder ... (nicht so doll wie beim 1.ten Gehäuse - aber es klappert) ....  <<<<<<<
.....  ich bin echt enttäuscht .... und frustriert .... soll ich mein Wunsch-Gehäuse nochmals reklamieren ...  ???  .... soll ich diese Qualität akzeptieren und am Gehäuse rum-basteln , bis es paßt .... das ist der derzeitige Stand der Dinge 
und ich wäge noch ab , was ich tun soll .... genauso wie Du .... und vielleicht noch Andere - DARK BASE PRO 900 - Besitzer ?????  
Hab zwei Bekannte /PC-Freunde kommen lassen und wir haben uns die Sache nochmals zusammen angeschaut ... um die Tür ruhig zu bekommen (klappern) , mußten wir an 6 Stellen - kleine dehnbare Gummi-Puffer anbringen ... das sieht natürlich echt übel aus ...
und die Magneten halten immer noch nicht - auch die müßten wieder gewechselt werden .
Fazit unserer kleinen Runde >> BeQuiet scheint ein Fertigungs-Problem in China zu haben. Denn das Front-Tür-Problem kann ansich bei einer Qualitäts-Prüfung/-End-Kontrolle nicht durchgehen ... ?? (pers. Meinung eines End-Kunden-kein  Profi)
Anmerkung :   Abgesehen von diesem speziellen Problem , ist der - BeQuiet Support/Listan .... wirklich echt gut ... die machen einen guten Job ....   ( bringt aber in der Praxis leider nicht viel - außer Neuen Magneten - für 2 Cent - Einbau-Zeit ca. 1 Std)  
.... und da ist BeQuiet auch bestimmt nicht der einzige Hersteller - mit "kleineren" Problemen , wenn man sich so umschaut (Phanteks - Entoo Evo - kühl Probleme > YT-Zenchillis /Cooler-Master -MasterCase HP500 - kühl Problem-viel verbiegsames Plastik>siehe Test -YT-Gamers-NEXUS US .... etc,   ) ....  wär mal Interessant was die Forum-User von dieser Sache so halten .... muß natürlich jeder selbst entscheiden ... der Punkt dabei ist nur , daß auch anscheinend keinem der YT-Stars da was auffällt bei Ihren Tests - genauso
wenig auch den PC-Print-Medien .... ( immer nur Lob-Dudelei .... schon auf den Messen in Taipeh und Anderen .... ) .... und dann erst zu Hause beim Endkunden ist da plötzlich nicht mehr alles so hochglanz edel und perfekt ....  ENDE


----------



## hotfirefox (6. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Oh je Zenrunner, was für ein Dilemma!
Wie wäre es, wenn du dir ein paar passende Neodymmagnete suchst, die sollten deutlich besser halten. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## keinnick (6. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Dein Text ist wirklich eine Zumutung für den Leser. Dennoch habe ich mir bis zum Ende durchgelesen, nur was willst Du jetzt hören? Wenn Du mit dem Gehäuse nicht zufrieden bist, dann schicke es zurück. Der TE konnte sein Problem übrigens, wie oben beschrieben, lösen. Vielleicht versuchst Du es auch mal so.


----------



## MacJK (6. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hallo zenrunner2049 , das klingt ja gar nicht gut.

keinnick hat recht dein Text ist schwer zu lesen aber beim Tür Problem hab ich mit den Tesa Strips richtig zufrieden. 

Die Tür schließt sehr gut und wackelt nicht! 

Ansonsten bin ich zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse.

Gruß,
MacJK


----------



## zenrunner2049 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hey MacJK ,
.... glückwunsch das es bei Dir mit dem Tesa-Strip funktioniert und Du mit dieser Lösung zufrieden bist .....      ich suche noch nach einer Lösung ....  
Mischung aus - relativ simpel und  ästhetisch , aber vor allem soll die Front-Tür wirklich schließen und eben nicht klappern ....     
über den schwer lesbaren Text .... sorry ...  bin kein Profi in Sachen Orthographie  .... ist gar nicht so einfach , so ein kleines Problem - verständlich zu beschreiben ....
.... aber letztlich soll es ja nur zum Austausch anregen , um eine konstruktive Lösung zu finden .... werde das mit dem Tesa-Strip natürlich auch ausprobieren -
kann es als Dauer-Lösung aber schon ausschließen , da ich bei einem Gehäuse dieser Preisklasse , eine zumindest akzeptable Lösung suche .... and not ... Case-MODD- a Tesa-Strip - betreiben möchte ...  
... die Anregung mit den noch stärkeren Neodym-Magneten fand ich gut - suche gerade im Netz nach so kleinen super Magneten .... 
die stärkeren "Ersatz-Magneten" von BeQuiet sind ca. >  H=4 mm/ D= 7 mm /   .....   vielleicht hat da jemand im Forum einen Tipp .... ev. aus dem Modell-Bau-Bereich  ... ?
....  hoffentlich gibt es da irgendeine Lösung - wenn nicht geht das Ersatz-Case doch noch zurück ....


----------



## hotfirefox (7. November 2017)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Versuch mal diese hier
Scheibenmagnet O 7,0 x 3,0 mm N45 Nickel - halt 1,3 kg
oder diese
Scheibenmagnete Rundmagnete Magnetscheiben 6 x 4 mm (Neodym-Magnete) - supermagnete

Bzw. schau doch einfach in dem Shop was geeignet ist für dich von den Maßen her.


----------



## cmx1993 (3. August 2018)

*AW: Dark Base 900 (Pro) & Tür Magneten halten nicht*

Hallo, 

ich habe das selbe Problem mit den Tür Magneten.
Listan hat mir auch andere zugesedet aber ich weiß nicht wie die in die Plastik Halterungen passen sollen.
Die Magnete die mir geschickt worden sind sind etwa 3x so dick wie die Scheiben die vom Werk aus montiert sind.
Kann mir da jemand helfen bitte ?


----------

